# How do I set up the forum list so it only shows the fora I want to see?



## Cyclist33 (6 Jul 2015)

As per the title.

I am sick of scrolling, scrolling and scrolling just to get to the Cafe pages. I don't read 80% of the fora as they don't apply to me so how I can I remove them from view?

Thanks
Stu


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2015)

Two things.

Ignore Nodes:
https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignore-nodes

Allows you to select entire forums to be ignored and not displayed



Ignore New Posts
https://www.cyclechat.net/account/new-posts

Allows you to select forums that will not show up when you click on New Posts (which isn't what you asked for, but is sort of related)


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2015)

... or press CTRL + END on a PC / laptop ... or PGDN three times ... or do a fast bottom-left to top-right swipe on your tablet or phone ... _or_ you could even bookmark the Cafe (_all browsers support this nifty feature_) and jump straight in without any scrolling at all - spoilt for choice! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

